# Looking For A Hairless Rat In Louisville, KY.



## Chibi (May 6, 2013)

I have been looking for a hairless rat for a few months now in or close to my area and have had no success in finding one. I had been asking on craigslist. A couple of people have contacted me to state that they have one or two of each sex as a way to troll. That's it. They just tell me that they are owners of the rat breed I am looking for. Congratulations to them. I too hope to own one of this breed someday.

Does anyone know of a breeder in Louisville, KY or close to Louisville I could get a hairless rat from? Does anyone know of someone needing to rehome one who lies in Louisville, KY or close to Louisville?

I have done my research about them.
Age and sex doesn't matter. I would just be so happy to have one.

Thank you.


----------



## Chibi (May 6, 2013)

lives*


----------

